

Arcade Fire's New WebGL Music Video - socksy
https://www.justareflektor.com/

======
StringyBob
Chrome only.

It's worth going through the video to get to the back-end tech demo
([https://www.justareflektor.com/tech](https://www.justareflektor.com/tech))
where you can plug the video effect components together and modify all the
control parameters in real time in the browser:

e.g. I just made [http://goo.gl/5l7B5a](http://goo.gl/5l7B5a) (the original
urls are very long and have non HN friendly characters)

Yes - it's actually worth enabling the webcam to play with this.

------
thaddeusmt
I have enjoyed all of the Google/Arcade Fire collaboration videos, especially
this one from a while ago, where (spoiler) you are shown your childhood house
on Google Maps at the end:
[http://www.chromeexperiments.com/arcadefire/](http://www.chromeexperiments.com/arcadefire/)

It's always interesting to see experiments with art and technology like this
(especially with music I enjoy!).

------
golgo13
Pretty neat, but didn't work with my Surface or Windows Phone 8 device. What
role does the phone/tablet play? The webcam worked, though.

This isn't the first time Arcade Fire has done some neat stuff with Chrome,
either: [http://thewildernessdowntown.com/](http://thewildernessdowntown.com/)

